

LiveRamp Chooses Twitter.com For High Performance Logging - atomon
https://blog.liveramp.com/2013/04/01/liveramp-chooses-twitter-com-for-high-performance-logging/

======
wcfields
Maybe that's what @Horse_ebooks [1] actually is: an encoded/encrypted real-
text readable logging system.

[1] <https://twitter.com/Horse_ebooks>

